# bathroom heat lamp



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> i know the basics how to install this, but i have a few questions. i am going to install it on a timer switch(the one you turn and set to a time limit).
> 
> But i am not sure how to put it in the ceiling, and what it requires. Has anyone ever installed one of these?
> 
> ...


It will install just like any other can light .look in ARTICLE 410


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ohh, i have one of those code book things. never even opened it yet....

I just didnt know if due to being hotter, it required something different. I am so new to "this" kind of electrical work


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I think reading the manual thingy that came with the heat lamp contraption might be a good avenue too. :laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I can use cat6e on this right? its all i have....


I am just kidding, but I was at a friends house and she had one... I really liked it, so I figure I will install one. I have not even bought it, but I wanted to know if its hard, or super easy. and if you guys have any retrogradations on which models are better then others. or what to look for


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I can use cat6e on this right? its all i have


No, the twists confuse the regular run of the mill power electrons, they aren't as smart as data electrons, they won't get to the lamp. 




:jester:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> I can use cat6e on this right? its all i have....
> 
> 
> I am just kidding, but I was at a friends house and she had one... I really liked it, so I figure I will install one. I have not even bought it, but I wanted to know if its hard, or super easy. and if you guys have any retrogradations on which models are better then others. or what to look for


 Please define RETROGRADATIONS ? :001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've only ever installed NuTone heat lamp fixtures in bathrooms. They have a one lamp model and a two lamp model. To be honest, I'm not sure who else still even makes heat lamp fixtures. Wait.... I wired a clinic a few years back that had a heat lamp over each recovery bed, and it was just a regular can light, rated for the wattage and shape of the lamp that was to be installed.... in this case, a 125 watt heat lamp.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

This might give you a hint of what to expect. 

http://www.broan.com/ImageLibrary/broan/pdf/InstallGuides/99042412.pdf


----------

